# Gaming Notebook ruckelt nach einer bestimmten Zeit



## lucao34 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da dies mein erster Forumbeitrag ist, komme ich erstmal zu meiner Person. Ich heiße Luca, bin 21 Jahre alt und habe neben Sport, Programmieren und Musik auch Interesse ans Zocken.

Vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich mir einen Gaming Notebook zugelegt.
Überblick auf meine aktuelle Ausrüstung:
- Intel i7-8750H (6 Kerner mit 12 Threads mit einer Turbotaktfreq von 4,1GHz pro Kern)
- NVIDIA GTX 1060 Mobile Max-Q
- 16 GB DDR4-2666 RAM
- 512 GB SSD
- 200W Netzteil

Welche externe Geräte sind an meinem Laptop angeschlossen?
- 144 Hz Monitor (TN Panel)
- 1TB SSD
- Tastatur & Maus 
- Zusatzkühler

Note: Da baut sich ja schon einiges auf, was mein allgemeinen Stromverbrauch erhöht.

Nun zu mein Problem.

Bis vorgestern lief alles perfekt, Assassins Creed Origins (als Beispiel) hatte immer seine konstante 60-70FPS.
Gestern fing es plötzlich an, dass mein Laptop meint, COD: MW während des Spiels von 70FPS auf 30-35FPS runter zu schrauben.
Ich habe mir nichts schlimmes bei gedacht, mein Gedanke war, dass vermutlich nur die CPU wegen hohen Auslastungen runtergetaktet ist.
Das war wahrscheinlich auch der Fall, aber seit dem ist etwas anders.
Wenn ich mein Laptop, und kurz darauf ein Spiel starte, läuft noch alles OK. Doch wenn ich mal 30 Min am Spielen bin, Schraubt mein Laptop runter, obwohl 
die GPU und CPU Temperaturen für einen Gaming Notebook noch recht angemessen sind. (75-80 grad GPU & 80 grad CPU)
Dann habe ich statt konstante 70 FPS nurnoch 30-40FPS.

Da ich selber in diesem Bereich ein bisschen Wissen mitbringe, habe ich alle Standard"-Lösungswege schon ausprobiert.
Windows neugestartet, Arbeitsspeicher überwacht, Temperaturen mithilfe des Tools 'HWMONITOR' überwacht, Windows Ereignisanzeige überprüft, etc...

2 Sachen sind mir persönlich aufgefallen:
In den Windows Logs erhalte ich folgende Warnungen: (X steht hier für nen Nummerischen Platzhalter, da diese Warnung exakt 10x auftritt)
Die Geschwindigkeit des Prozessors "X" in der Gruppe "0" wird durch die Systemfirmware eingeschränkt. Der Prozessor befindet sich bereits 71 Sekunden (gemessen seit dem letzten Bericht) in diesem eingeschränkten Leistungszustand."
Das war vorher meines Wissens nicht so.

Natürlich habe ich auch in dem Falle recherchiert und nachgegooglet, was das Problem sein könnte. BIOS Update, Windows Update, Intel Updater & Geforce Experience GPU Update habe ich ausgeführt und keiner der genannten Wege hat mir Updates geliefert die diese Warnung beheben konnte.

Die zweite Sache war, dass Intel SGX plötzlich jedes mal beim Starten des Laptops deaktiviert war. Vorher war der Wert auf 'Software Controlled' und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er vorher nichts daran zu meckern hatte.
Nun musste ich unter den BIOS Einstellung die SGX-Einstellung manuell immer auf 'Enabled' setzen, damit dieser nicht mehr als Kritische Meldung unter den Windows Logs erscheint.
Das Problem hat es jedoch nicht behoben.

Ein groben Schätzwert von 20 Min kann ich problemlos spielen nach dem mein Laptop gestartet wurde, danach fängt es aber an zu ruckeln. 

Habe die Vermutung das mein Netzteil einfach nicht mehr genug Strom liefert, doch wie ich das Prüfen kann weiß ich leider nicht.
Und warum ausgerechnet gestern? Habe seit nem Monat keine weiteren externen Geräte angesteckt.

Packe euch im Anhang nochmal die Max-Werte meiner GPU und CPU während des Spiels rein.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

VG
Luca


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2019)

lucao34 schrieb:


> Da ich selber in diesem Bereich ein bisschen Wissen mitbringe, habe ich alle Standard"-Lösungswege schon ausprobiert.
> Windows neugestartet, Arbeitsspeicher überwacht, Temperaturen mithilfe des Tools 'HWMONITOR' überwacht, Windows Ereignisanzeige überprüft, etc...



Moin Luca,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Als ersten Tipp gebe ich Dir diesen Link und den Rat, das Skript Stück für Stück durchzuarbeiten.
Vieles wirst Du kennen, vieles nicht. Damit solltest Du einen Schritt weiter kommen, was die
Leistung absaugt.
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags.



lucao34 schrieb:


> Habe die Vermutung das mein Netzteil einfach  nicht mehr genug Strom liefert, doch wie ich das Prüfen kann weiß ich  leider nicht.
> Und warum ausgerechnet gestern? Habe seit nem Monat keine weiteren externen Geräte angesteckt.


Wenn das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung hat, sollte der Akku einspringen. Und das solltest Du am Energiesymbol sehen



lucao34 schrieb:


> ....Packe euch im Anhang nochmal die Max-Werte meiner GPU und CPU während des Spiels rein....


Deine Temperaturen sind sehr gut und völlig unkritisch


----------



## lucao34 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Rotkaeppchen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Als ersten Tipp gebe ich Dir diesen Link und den Rat, das Skript Stück für Stück durchzuarbeiten.
> Vieles wirst Du kennen, vieles nicht. Damit solltest Du einen Schritt weiter kommen, was die
> Leistung absaugt.
> FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags.



Das werde ich mir mal nach der Arbeit anschauen.


----------



## lucao34 (13. Dezember 2019)

So, hatte leider erst heute Zeit gefunden mir das intensiv anzuschauen.
Die Ursache des Problems habe ich tatsächlich dank dem MSI Afterburner gefunden, doch wie ich das fixe weis ich nicht, da es keine anständigen Lösungswege im Internet gibt.
Meine Intel CPU geht während des Spielens nämlich nicht in den Turbo Boost modus.
Der Basistakt eines Kerns liegt bei 2.2GHz, doch der Turbo Boost erlaubt ein Takt von 4.1GHz, diese erreicht er aber nichtmal ansatzweise, da er nicht hoch taktet.

Nebeninfo: Nein, es sind keine Energiesparoptionen angeschaltet und nein, den Turbo boost kann ich im BIOS nicht manuell ein-/ausschalten.

VG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2019)

Das ist nicht so einfach. Du hast eine Intel i7-8750H CPU, und die ist auf 45W gedrosselt.
Das Mainboard sind nicht dafür ausgelegt, alle Kerne mit Turbotakt zu versorgen
Intel(R) Core™ i7-8750H Prozessor (9 MB Cache, bis zu 4,10 GHz) Produktspezifikationen

Wie hoch taktet Deine CPU und wie sieht die Auslastung der Grafikkarte aus?
Solange die Grafikkarte ausgelastet ist, muss die CPU nicht hochtakten.

Da es so spontan aufgetreten ist, scheint irgend eine Einstellung verändert worden
zu sein. Gab es z.B. ein WIN 10 update und wurde dabei neuer Microcode für die CPU
aufgespielt? Irgend ein Sicherheitspatch?

Hoffentlich hat noch irgendwer eine Idee ....

*Nachtrag:*
Die CPU sollte eigentlich bis 3900 MHz auf allen Kernen takten
_
.... Der *Intel Core i7-8750H* ist ein Sechskern-SoC für Notebooks, der  auf der auf der Coffee-Lake-Architektur basiert und Anfang 2018  vorgestellt wird. Er taktet die sechs Prozessorkerne mit 2,2 - 4,1 GHz  (Ein- und Zweikern Turbo) bzw. maximal 3,9 GHz wenn alle Kerne  ausgelastet sind und 4 GHz wenn 4 Kerne ausgelastet sind....
Intel Core i7-8750H vs Intel Core i7-8850H

...
_


----------



## lucao34 (13. Dezember 2019)

Im Spiel taktet die CPU auf 2,3MHz und die gpu ist zu 50% ausgelastet.

Nachtrag: Mein Gefühl sagt mir seit Tag 1 das es zu einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit das Netzteil Schuld ist, doch wie ich prüfen kann ob alle 200W auch ankommen weis ich leider nicht.
Denn rein logisch gesehen kann es nicht viel sein, mein Windows hatte kein Update, meine GPU hatte kein Update und mein Prozessor auch nicht.
Aber das es so plötzlich passiert ist muss bedeuten dass entweder das Netzteil entschieden hat nicht mehr so viel Strom zu liefern oder mein Prozessor ist kaputt, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## lucao34 (14. Dezember 2019)

Habe nochmal einen Screenshot hinzugefügt, damit ihr euch selber davon überzeugen könnt das meine CPU und GPU zu wenig Watt verspeisen.


----------

